# Anyone interested in Safety? Try some chainsaw trousers.



## TreeWhitelock (Aug 25, 2010)

I have some chainsaw trousers of different brands and style if anyone interested. I wear chainsaw trousers all the time for climbing and ground operations. It boosts safety way up and production up too. Dont have to run around grabbing chaps all the time. Thet are very breatable too even on hot summer days. Anyone out there rockin them too?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a pair but lost them. Don't wear anything but regular pants anymore and occasionally shorts. Really boosts up production, lol.


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 25, 2010)

lol... 

Guy I work with hit his knee a lil bit, said it was 3rd time in 20 years, same spot. Told him to tattoo a bulls eye on that mother####er. 7 stitches, just a scratch.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm interested, I make the guys were chaps when on the ground, doing alot of cutting, I have had 2 guys nick themselves trying to run a saw left handed(dummies),had another slip while cutting with my 036, blasted his leg at full throttle, he had on chaps, saved him, took a while to get the fibers out of the saw!, but he still walks, so I am sold.
Would like to check a pair of those pants out tho.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2010)

TrillPhil said:


> lol...
> 
> Guy I work with hit his knee a lil bit, said it was 3rd time in 20 years, same spot. Told him to tattoo a bulls eye on that mother####er. 7 stitches, just a scratch.


:agree2:
love the tattoo idea.....

I wear shorts every day and just keep the saw off my leg.


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Aug 26, 2010)

Its a fact. If you care about safety and have guys wear their p.p.e. which most dont it does boost a jobs production. any guy wearing them can run a saw at anytime instead of running around lookin for chaps. Or you can just wear shorts and talk about how awesome you are. I work with alot of other true professionals all over the country and it's where the industry is going.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 26, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> :agree2:
> love the tattoo idea.....
> 
> I wear shorts every day and just keep the saw off my leg.



:agree2:+1 

Anybody that can't keep a chainsaw off of their leg,,,,has no business wielding a saw in the first place.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 26, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:+1
> 
> Anybody that can't keep a chainsaw off of their leg,,,,has no business wielding a saw in the first place.



accidents happen.. im sure many working professional loggers have scars from chainsaws.. if everyone thought like the 2 of you there would be no need for safety gear


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Aug 26, 2010)

Tree climbing or tree work in general is dangerous enough so any piece of clothing or equipment that makes it safer is a good investment.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 26, 2010)

Not trying to start a pizzing match.
I'm just saying ''you can't make tree work idiot proof ''

Some know what I'm saying .Some don't.

Be safe everybody.


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Aug 26, 2010)

No worrries. Just was curious if the trousers are catching on with everyday tree folk. I do production and TCC(ISA chapter top 5 for five years) and alot of guys wear them out there.


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually I looked into them myself at the store front of treestuff.com but it's alot of other #### I need like rent, lights and everything, oh and supporting my CAD... Next is $250 for a good 460. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 27, 2010)

Nobody works for me without them, just brought 4 pairs a couple days ago. They also work great in protecting you in dog attacks, tea towel fights and motorcycle accidents.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 27, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> accidents happen.. im sure many working professional loggers have scars from chainsaws.. if everyone thought like the 2 of you there would be no need for safety gear



Except, after days.. people can get tired.. distracted.. whatever.. and that is when accidents are most likely to happen.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 27, 2010)

If you want climbing pants, take a look at the Pfanner Gladiator Chainsaw Pants.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a bad boy, I don't wear safety pants. 

Glasses, helmet, boots, but not pants. I overheat like a Pinto gas tank and wearing safety pants makes it twice as bad.

But I should get the sew-on panels and put them on my Carhartts. Those aren't bad at all.


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah i have 5 pair of the pfanner and a couple stihl hiflex and some other brands like oregon and SIP. I like all of them but my favorite are the Pfanner.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 27, 2010)

I started with SIP, then moved to Stihl hiflex....but in the summer here I do not wear them while climbing.
I have a pair of chaps ready for groundwork...if conditions warrant, such as bad footing, high underbrush...or when that little voice inside says...'put your chaps on today'

I need to try the lightweight front protection trousers, all mine have been all around protection (that UK training I have, needed them over there) and they are too bulky!

I NEVER wear shorts...can't have nicks and cuts on ma lovely legs now!!!


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah Bermie gotta get the type A (just front protection) they are alot more breathable and i wear them on hot summer days and they are warm but without the rear protection they are very breathable. I just love them. I have had all the trousers i have now for about 3 1/2 years. They really last a longtime. I'll never buy another regular pair of workpants again.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2010)

I got some class C from Labonville, custom made for $100, a few years ago. I wear them whenever I will be running saw on the ground for an extended period.

There is enough risk in this trade that you should cross your T's and do I's every chance you get.

If you are the owner operator then you have a small risk of getting injured, but the bigger the crew you run the bigger your risk profile is; so making your guys wear them protects your bottom line.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 28, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> If you are the owner operator then you have a small risk of getting injured, but the bigger the crew you run the bigger your risk profile is; so making your guys wear them protects your bottom line.



AMEN

I make them wear chaps, I don't care if they are hot, I don't want an Ambulance to show up on my job. 
I wear them, religiously on the job, at home not so much, until the wife pulled the idiot card on me and asked if "the saw promised not to hurt me since I was in my own yard!" POINT TAKEN!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> AMEN
> 
> I make them wear chaps, I don't care if they are hot, I don't want an Ambulance to show up on my job.
> I wear them, religiously on the job, at home not so much, until the wife pulled the idiot card on me and asked if "the saw promised not to hurt me since I was in my own yard!" POINT TAKEN!



You certainly got a keeper there, but then you know that; because she's putting up with you 

I got Diane a card the other day that says

"I know you love me
because you put up with my crap"

That works on a couple different levels with me :ewww:


----------



## yooper (Aug 28, 2010)

Groundman One said:


> I'm a bad boy, I don't wear safety pants.
> 
> Glasses, helmet, boots, but not pants. I overheat like a Pinto gas tank and wearing safety pants makes it twice as bad.
> 
> But I should get the sew-on panels and put them on my Carhartts. Those aren't bad at all.



Hey Groundy, Labonville makes a good insert type of chaps. there snap in so 4 snaps riveted in the Carhartts would work great. I usta sew em in my Carhartts and it worked good also. There winter pants that the inserts snap into are great too.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 28, 2010)

TreeWhitelock said:


> Yeah Bermie gotta get the type A (just front protection) they are alot more breathable and i wear them on hot summer days and they are warm but without the rear protection they are very breathable. I just love them. I have had all the trousers i have now for about 3 1/2 years. They really last a longtime. I'll never buy another regular pair of workpants again.



SO which type A's do you like best and where did you source them?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2010)

Bermie said:


> SO which type A's do you like best and where did you source them?



If you are small, you can get custom made from Labonville, they can be made with belt loops, suspender buttons, or both.

http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/s...ltCnt=10&order=&Submitx=&Submity=&pageStyle=H


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> accidents happen.. im sure many working professional loggers have scars from chainsaws.. if everyone thought like the 2 of you there would be no need for safety gear



The last post was a wee bit off, however this one has merit. My two cents worth is: "most loggers' scars from chainsaws are from when the saw wasn't running." I presume.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> The last post was a wee bit off, however this one has merit. My two cents worth is: "most loggers' scars from chainsaws are from when the saw wasn't running." I presume.



And I know a couple former pro-loggers who had to have body parts sewn back on.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 29, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You certainly got a keeper there, but then you know that; because she's putting up with you
> 
> I got Diane a card the other day that says
> 
> ...



That is for SURE! 20 years and she is still here! She keeps me in line, the guys 2, they fear her disappointment more than my wrath, and that is a great way to have it, they love it when she is on site, the "mother hen",but she will light them up if they dont have the PPE on! "put on your chaps or put down the saw"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> That is for SURE! 20 years and she is still here! She keeps me in line, the guys 2, they fear her disappointment more than my wrath, and that is a great way to have it, they love it when she is on site, the "mother hen",but she will light them up if they dont have the PPE on! "put on your chaps or put down the saw"



Any woman who sticks by her Marine through a deployment and convalescence deserves a pension of her own.


----------



## TonyX3M (Sep 1, 2010)

I wear class A stihl pants every time I touch the saw (owner wouldn't let me do otherwise) climbing or on the ground, same with helmet. Only thing I have a problem with is glasses - I sweat a LOT - so they keep fogging up on me. I recon I'll better get little sawdust in my eyes, then not seeing cut my rope


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 1, 2010)

TonyX3M said:


> I wear class A stihl pants every time I touch the saw (owner wouldn't let me do otherwise) climbing or on the ground, same with helmet. Only thing I have a problem with is glasses - I sweat a LOT - so they keep fogging up on me. I recon I'll better get little sawdust in my eyes, then not seeing cut my rope



I thought that way once. My glasses would fog up and I would pitch them to the groundie.

One day I'm doing some roof clearance on a silver maple in the rain. I chucked the glasses, turned around and took a winter bud right in the eye. 

Good thing it was not sugar maple! I had a scratched cornea that took t months to fully heal, and several years to not be ultra sensitive.


----------



## TonyX3M (Sep 1, 2010)

*To John Paul*

I know what I'm sacrificing - but, cant they just figure out goggles what dont fog up!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 1, 2010)

TonyX3M said:


> I know what I'm sacrificing - but, cant they just figure out goggles what dont fog up!



I've been wearing glasses for 40 yrs, nothing works when it is raining.


----------



## yooper (Sep 1, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've been wearing glasses for 40 yrs, nothing works when it is raining.


----------



## TonyX3M (Sep 1, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 2, 2010)

yooper said:


>



Problem is they fog up on the inside...


----------



## joecool85 (Sep 2, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Problem is they fog up on the inside...



There is a rain-x anti fog stuff that my father in law uses on his glasses, works great. It's made for cars, but hey, what works, works right?


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Sep 2, 2010)

Bermie said:


> SO which type A's do you like best and where did you source them?



The Pfanner type A pants. I go to a UK sit called Honeybros.com or AbbeyGarden. The only problem is you pay $200+ for the pants and $50 or so for shipping and SOMETIMES custom will catch it and charge you like a hundred dollars. But when they call you to ask whats the package you tell them cotton pants. Thats the a common fabric and they dont charge as much as exotic fabrics like what the trousers are made of.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 3, 2010)

TreeWhitelock said:


> The Pfanner type A pants. I go to a UK sit called Honeybros.com or AbbeyGarden. The only problem is you pay $200+ for the pants and $50 or so for shipping and SOMETIMES custom will catch it and charge you like a hundred dollars. But when they call you to ask whats the package you tell them cotton pants. Thats the a common fabric and they dont charge as much as exotic fabrics like what the trousers are made of.



Your better off getting NZ made pants! Before tree machine had his torn off my a stumpgrinder (his leg nearly went with em)I think he liked his


----------



## Bermie (Sep 3, 2010)

TreeWhitelock said:


> The Pfanner type A pants. I go to a UK sit called Honeybros.com or AbbeyGarden. The only problem is you pay $200+ for the pants and $50 or so for shipping and SOMETIMES custom will catch it and charge you like a hundred dollars. But when they call you to ask whats the package you tell them cotton pants. Thats the a common fabric and they dont charge as much as exotic fabrics like what the trousers are made of.




Cool...I have bought a good bit of gear from Honey Bros...been there in person too.
I hear you about customs, here its like 22% duty so creative invoicing is sometimes called for.


----------



## 802climber (Sep 6, 2010)

Are Husqvarna chainsaw pants any good? Sounds like Labonville are the way to go? Anyone know anything about the Timber Savage pants?


----------



## Philbert (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a pair of Jonsered pants - smooth, heavy nylon with protective fabric in the front and part-way around the calves. Breathable knit fabric on the backside and the upper legs. Says 'Made in Canada'. About $70 at a local Jonsered dealer, which is about the same as a mid-range pair of chaps.

I thought that they would be lots cooler than jeans and chaps. They are probably somewhat cooler, but I noticed that I could not just take them off during lunch and breaks to cool off on hot days, like the chaps. I will have to start wearing gym shorts underneath them so I can drop the pants in the city.

But, I do find that the pants are less restrictive than jeans + chaps, especially due to the lack of chap straps around my legs. So I think that it is a trade off. Chaps might be better for occasional cutting, and when shared by crew members; pants for all day cutting. Whatever you prefer or what is more comfortable, as long as you are wearing one or the other.

Philbert


----------



## 802climber (Sep 8, 2010)

Nevermind I guess Labonville doesn't make pants. Timber Savage ones seem to be hard if not impossible to find the all-black ones they used to have.
Been thinking for awhile about getting a pair of the Husky ones? Are the Jonsered ones a whole different thing?
The Husky ones are a bit more pricey than some, is it worth it? This would be for fall-winter with wool pants underneath if necessary..


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> This would be for fall-winter with wool pants underneath if necessary..



I would think that Husky and Jonsered have similar suppliers, but you never know.

There are pants sold as 'summer' and 'winter' versions - the protective pads add some insulation as well as protection. If you get the winter ones, at most, you should need long underwear underneath.


Philbert


----------

